# Hysteroscopy with Myosure??



## msm8teen

Anyone familiar with ASC billing hysterscopy with removal of leiomyomata using the Myosure device?  Not sure if this would be 58561 or unlisted since 58561 doesn't describe various methods to be used (such as 58563 has for ablation).  Thanks!


----------



## awest

I'm sorry I'm late to this, I just had my first Myosure case, I found this link:

http://www.interlacemedical.com/res...yoSure_2010_Medicare_Payment_Rate_Summary.pdf

Hope it helps.


----------



## margaret_novack@hotmail.com

According to the Myosure company - Hologic, it is 58561.  However, you may also have to bill 58558 depending on whether they are doing an endometrial polyp or leiomyoma.


----------



## RSDixon

*RDixon*

In response to this thread....Can someone tell me if with there experience; are the procedures 58558 and 58561 being determined by OP note or Pathology report? I am getting conflicting responses due to the 2017 coding changes for Myosure. In the case that I have in question the specimen was sent sent to Pathology labeled as Polyps and Submucosal Fibroid. The Op report states Procedure(s) Performed " 1. Hysteroscopy and 2. Myosure removal of endometrial polyps and submucosal fibroid". The Pathology report in the Diagnosis/Clinical information states: Polyp of corpus uteri; and in the Procedure: Hysteroscopic removal of tissue, dilation and curettage.  How should the procedure be properly coded by Op Report or Pathology report?

Thank you in advance for any information submitted.
RDixon


----------

